# Model's walks the Runway during the Giambattista Valli Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 - July 1,2013 (94x)



## Mandalorianer (3 Juli 2013)

​


----------



## tom009 (3 Juli 2013)

das sieht doch schon besser aus

danke auch hier


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2013)

recht grimmige Kleiderständer  :thx: für die Parade!


----------



## koftus89 (6 Juli 2013)

ja, sehr schön diese show. danke vielmals.


----------



## xxam (9 Juli 2013)

wow. thanks/


----------



## hagar200 (12 Juli 2013)

very nice share.....thanks a lot.....


----------



## celeb2012 (5 Okt. 2013)

nice and chic


----------

